# Cocoa Beach's Ocean Landing...



## frenchieinme (Oct 25, 2007)

Has anyone stayed at Cocoa Beach's Ocean Landing resort complex?  It is comprised of the Racquet Club (bldgs A & B) and Caribbean & Dream units (bldgs C & D) on the Ocean at Cocoa Beach.  I am interested in getting direct input on the resort and also the area, primarily the resort.

frenchieinme


----------



## cclendinen (Oct 26, 2007)

*Stuido*

We stayed in a studio that was a converted hotel.  Old very small and no ocean view.   Some of the newer buildings with 1 and 2 bedrooms are on the ocean and nicer.

I would reccomned Ron Jons, Discovery Beach and The Resort on Cocoa Beach.


----------



## gretel (Oct 29, 2007)

*Oceanfront*

The C&D building has nice units that are oceanfront.  We stayed two years ago and they were spacious and clean.  The beach was very nice too.

The pool isn't anything to write home about and the other buildings seem worse than Motel 6.  

I've stayed in two other Cocoa Beach resorts and was disappointed with the view.  For this reason I would stay in Ocean Landings again (we aren't pool people but love the beach).


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 29, 2007)

gretel said:


> The C&D building has nice units that are oceanfront.  We stayed two years ago and they were spacious and clean.  The beach was very nice too.
> 
> The pool isn't anything to write home about and the other buildings seem worse than Motel 6.
> 
> I've stayed in two other Cocoa Beach resorts and was disappointed with the view.  For this reason I would stay in Ocean Landings again (we aren't pool people but love the beach).



Gretel,

Thanks for the input.  Was there any internet in the rooms when you were there as they say there is now.  I'm interested in knowing more about that.

frenchieinme


----------



## Nancy (Oct 29, 2007)

*Las Olas*

We're at Las Olas, in Cocoa Beach, this week and it has free WiFi in the rooms.  

Nancy


----------



## Janette (Oct 29, 2007)

Las Olas is a small resort but has great units(a few are pool view rather than ocean view). The pool is small but ok for the size of the resort. They have good activities all week and the staff is great.


----------



## gretel (Oct 29, 2007)

*wifi*

I don't think they had wifi at the time.  I don't remember.

I wish more resorts would offer free or almost free wifi.  It makes it much easier to travel when they do!!


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 29, 2007)

*Ocean Landing has FREE wifi...*

I called OL and asked them about wifi.  They informed me they have FREE wifi conncections via a browser they have installed.  Needless to say the closer to the browser the stronger the signal.

I know throughout europe and the caribbean whenever a motel had wifi my computer easily picked it up.  It was only a matter of putting in the correct username and password.  :whoopie: 

frenchieinme


----------



## Mimi (Oct 29, 2007)

We have been owners at Ocean Landings for 10 years now. We have three weeks in back-to-back oceanfront units and one off-ocean. We purchased three additional units for our adult children and another for my sister. All our timeshares at OLR are 1br, 2ba, purchased from Resort Resources. We usually have good weather in the slow season of November, but this year we internally traded week 46 for this week (43) and we are having lots of wind and rain. We will be here through week 45. The resort is constantly being updated. A few years ago, all the units were refurbished. All the oceanfront balcony railings were replaced, the sliding doors were updated and currently the stair railings are being replaced on one end of the Carribbean building. I was glad to see that the outdoor bathroom near the jacuzzi was redone since my last visit. Our maintenance fees have increased, but not to a significant degree (currently @ $400). During the last hurricane, most of the carpeting in the oceanfront units needed to be replaced and many of the light fixtures on the property were destroyed. The owners had a special assessment of only $10. due to the well-run HOA. The general manager has an open door policy and works hard to please our members. I am using WIFI with no problems. Just to compare, we took a tour at Ron Jon Caribe in Port Canaveral today. The resort is very large and the ammenities are amazing, but a 2br goes for $24,000+ and the mf's are twice as much. The oceanfront units are quite a distance from the ocean, not like Ocean Landings, built prior to current code regulations. We were dismissed at 50 minutes into the 90 minute presentation. We explained we usually purchase timeshares on eBay and were TUG saavy. At this point, resales no longer tempt us--we have more weeks than we need and we own where we want to go, to avoid trading disappointments!


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 29, 2007)

Mimi said:


> We have been owners at Ocean Landings for 10 years now. We have three weeks in back-to-back oceanfront units and one off-ocean. We purchased three additional units for our adult children and another for my sister. All our timeshares at OLR are 1br, 2ba, purchased from Resort Resources. !



I found 5 consecutive weeks with II so I deposited some of my weeks into II and took 4 consecutive weeks at OLR.  When I contacted them I was informed they have racquet club rooms (bldgs A & B) and II reserved rooms in bldgs C & D which are mainly oceanfront 1BR/2BA with kitchens.

I decided to go with it as I haven't been in that neck of the area and always wanted to explore it in depth and also just palin relax.  Looks like I and the boss will be doing both.  Following our stretch at OLR, we will be doing 3 weeks at Westrgate Lakes with the families as the kids will be out of school in the northeast and will be wanting to thaw out some. :whoopie: 

frenchieinme


----------



## sfrugrats31 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Building B ??*

Has anyone stayed in the Unit B building. Just trying to see if it's worth upgrading. Don't plan on staying there a long time in the room but wanted to be comfortable. Some reviews have been less than flattering. Thanks!


----------



## LynnW (Jun 15, 2012)

Nancy said:


> We're at Las Olas, in Cocoa Beach, this week and it has free WiFi in the rooms.
> 
> Nancy



Do you have an ocean view unit? I have been looking at this resort along with The Resort on Cocoa Beach and the Fort Lauderdale Beach Club. I would be disappointed to get a room without a view. How many units don't have an ocean view?

Lynn


----------



## hjtug (Jun 17, 2012)

sfrugrats31 said:


> Has anyone stayed in the Unit B building. Just trying to see if it's worth upgrading. Don't plan on staying there a long time in the room but wanted to be comfortable. Some reviews have been less than flattering. Thanks!




We were lucky to get an II exchange into a two-bedroom at Resort on Cocoa Beach last Thanksgiving.  Our adult son was going to join us.  Then our daughter and her family, including three little ones, decided they would love to spend Thanksgiving with us in Cocoa Beach.  It would have been grossly exceeding the the six person sleeping capacity of the unit so we looked into getting a motel room for the week for them to sleep in but everything close by was very expensive.  Then we came across available cheap getaways at Ocean Landings.  We read the reviews and decided to give it a try.  The "kids" and grandkids ended up spending their days with us at Resort on Cocoa Beach and their nights in unit 103 of the B building after we first looked at one in the A building and requested one that did not smell as musty.  It was essentially two motel units joined together.  One was kept as a bedroom and bath and the other was converted to a living room and kitchenette.  While my wife would never stay there, it was clean and otherwise served our needs.  The pools seemed ok and the kids and grandkids used one of them one evening.  Another evening we ate at the covered barbecue grill area which was more usable with kids than the grills we saw in the parking lot area of Resort on Cocoa Beach.


----------

